# NJ (Lodi)-Rats for adoption-the girls



## raquel (May 13, 2010)

NJ (Lodi)-Rats for adoption-the girls. "Sweet, timid but friendly and really looking for some excitement. Out of cage time. I love them. The mom is adorable. Her two baby girls adore and protect her!" Jess-Contact: email: jessi2420 at aol dot com Jess needs to rehome her rats due to a special situation that prevents her keeping them. Please send all inquiries to her. Transport is possible. Thank you!


----------

